# Finishing Oregon Pine



## Vanisteroy (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi there.

I'm an absolute begginner when it comes to painting wood and have read plenty of Blogs the past 24hrs with regards to finishing, staining, conditioning, sandsealing etc, but there are too many opinions to find 1 solution.

I've spent 3 months building a base bed with Oregon pine and don't want to mess it up at the end, thus would like some expert and experienced advice.

I want to stain the Oregon pine a walnut, maybe even dark walnut colour. I do have a spray gun for painting. I have just finished sanding everything. What now?

Can anyone with experience please give me a step by step indication of what should be the first, second, third and so on coat and what should be used.

Should I rubb it down with alcohol first? Should I use sanding sealer?

Any help would be appreciated.

Peace…


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Pine will "splotch" when stained. I often use a wash coat of 1# cut shellac as a sealer to help prevent the splotching. Brush or spray the shellac to seal, then a light sanding to remove the nibs. I find that a wiping stain will work best 'cause it can be worked easily into/on the sealer. Let the stain cure FULLY, then apply the finish coats. Wiping varnish is very forgiving as a final coat(s).
What sheen do ya want? I often use a gloss for clarity, then rub down with wax to knock off the gloss. This will give a "softer" finish (less gloss).
Test this process on some off cuts before ya proceed to the finished project. It is a bunch easier to throw away a test piece than the project.
Bill


----------



## Andy123 (Aug 17, 2011)

Pre-Stain!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

In some parts of the world Douglas fir is called Oregon pine. For a simple durable finish on a bed I would go with one of General Finishes oil based stains and Arm R Seal. It is an easy to apply wipe on finish that looks great after a few coats.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

The above is excellent advice.
Test your finish on scrap pieces first!!


----------

